# T-Boss, T-Quoter, Fastmanager??? Help



## ice t (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ...Newbie here...but not in the screen printing biz...tired of all the paperwork and looking for answers T-Boss, T-Quoter, Fastmanager....what's the best program out there and are there any I missed....soo many questions ..soo little time..IceT


----------



## Rob_K (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure of what business you are in but Shopworks is a great management program. If you are interested I can answer most of your questions. Just send me an e-mail and I will be more than happy to help you out.


----------

